# Any tips on getting better image quality using wifi microscope?



## Dreya (Nov 18, 2020)

So I got one of these things off amazon, there's a lot of different manufacturer's but basically its a pen microscope that makes its own wifi that then your phone connects to and can see/save images. 



Amazon.com : inskam microscope



I like it but it can only focus on things exactly right up against the glass. Everything else is just a hazy mess. I want to take close pics of individual shrimps, is there an item I can get to like.. put them in to hold them? Some kind of tube, or well or mini box? Or some other solution one of you photography buffs has?

I want them to remain alive, obviously dead would be easy


----------

